# Parting with 2 Tandem Rated forks



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

With Classifieds now being free, hopefully this does not break any rules.

I have two ATC front forks. Both tandem rated.

The ATC fork can be used with any wheel size from 26 to 29.

On fork was previously installed on our Ventana ECDM. That fork I believe is tricked out inside and works very well. The second fork is stock.

Both are disk brake ready and 20mm axle.

If anyone is seriously interested, let me know.

Asking $325 shipped for both in the USA


----------



## JGTJR (Jul 5, 2008)

PMK,
I may be interested in the tricked-out one, as it will go on my Ventana ECdM. My Stratos MX-6 developed a crack in the lower tube on the brake side, so it appears to be toast. Can you send me a photo of the fork and tell me what the travel is? Is the maker still in business? Thanks! 
Jack from Double Forte


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Jack, yes I can send a photo, easier by email. If you can shoot me a PM with the email, I will get photos to you later this weekend.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

Photos of the forks. Travel is I believe 6" max but can be reduced to 4". We ran a similar set of these for many mile on our Fandango 29. We sold that bike with them. These are two other sets I have. One set came off our Ventana when I installed the Fox 40 Kashima, the other was purchased used and never run by us.

Both forks are 20mm axle, easy wheel removal but not QR. One fork has the optional preload upgrade. One has the steel axle and the other the aluminum axle. I have extra fork boots shown and an extra one rate softer spring (Black).

The upper fork tubes on these are large diameter flex free 1 3/4" diameter. 

The forks are tandem rated from the manufacturer.


----------



## TandemNut (Mar 12, 2004)

I have an ATC fork here that Paul worked his magic on - makes for a very durable and reliable fork platform - not much to go wrong with these. Paul knows how to make suspension work - if I didn't already have a pile of used forks laying around, I'd be tempted on these.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

TandemNut said:


> I have an ATC fork here that Paul worked his magic on - makes for a very durable and reliable fork platform - not much to go wrong with these. Paul knows how to make suspension work - if I didn't already have a pile of used forks laying around, I'd be tempted on these.


Alex, anything cool to trade??? I could use a 26" single crown fork not for a tandem. I would like a Fox 36 with springs and simple compression and rebound.


----------



## Anthem1 (Feb 9, 2008)

Are these still available?


----------

